
ZEIT Is Now Vercel - imedadel
https://zeit.co/blog/zeit-is-now-vercel
======
hknd
"ZEIT is now Vercel. This new identity aligns with our new focus — to provide
the ultimate workflow for developing, previewing, and shipping Jamstack
sites."

(╯°□°）╯

